# This is why i love my thunderbolt (Extreme Sarcasm)



## illsaveyou (Sep 24, 2011)

It appears that after loading a ROM for the 10000th time on my phone, it finally had it. I lost all my TiBu's and all my pictures and pretty much, Everything. If you browse my SD card you can see all the pictures, music, backups, but each file magically decided it was going to turn into a 0KB file. Ive never seen that happen before. Have any of you?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Not on a phone, but yeah, I have seenomethingimilar. In my case, it was due to the sdcard being corrupted. I'd recommend you plug your SD directly into a computer and check to see if you can recover any files. If not, that might be your problem.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## illsaveyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea, i have about 800 photos that say 0kb now. everything is there.... just.... empty...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Title should be this is why I love my SD card. 
I had this happen a few years ago & I just formatted it then continued use. A couple of weeks latter it happened again. I'd definitely be looking at replacing the SD if you want confidence in your storage.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

poontab said:


> Title should be this is why I love my SD card.
> I had this happen a few years ago & I just formatted it then continued use. A couple of weeks latter it happened again. I'd definitely be looking at replacing the SD if you want confidence in your storage.


Hate to say it, but, this. Your SD card appears to be corrupted or malfunctioning.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't recommend undervolting (too much) with kernels/apps, there isn't enough (or barely enough) for the card to be useful. I bought another 32GB Class 10 card for my TB, and have the other as a spare.
As others have said before, "Backup your backup" (sync the uSD card to a folder on your PC once in a while). I can appreciate your frustration.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Verizon will probably replace the card for you. They did for me under warranty.


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

FWIW I saw the option in the Google+ app to upload all pics. I turned on 4G, set it and went to bed. Woke up and 2 years of pics were sitting in my picasa web album. I instantly felt a wave of relief.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

scottricketts said:


> FWIW I saw the option in the Google+ app to upload all pics. I turned on 4G, set it and went to bed. Woke up and 2 years of pics were sitting in my picasa web album. I instantly felt a wave of relief.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Ahhhh...Google+ app, press Menu, and go to "Settings" there is the option to "Upload Now - Immediately upload all photos & videos on the device".

Thanks for the tip! I never knew it was that easy.


----------



## stvnx7 (Aug 15, 2011)

This is probably too late to help you, and I don't use it for things like pictures, but use the "Sync to Dropbox" feature on TiBu just in case.


----------



## SurfSwitch (Aug 25, 2011)

The good news is there are a lot of programs out there to help you recover your photos. Lifehacker did a pretty good job of covering this not too long ago: http://lifehacker.com/5237503/five-best-free-data-recovery-tools


----------



## sultore (Jul 13, 2011)

I use Google+ for synchronizing photos and it's wonderful - but what about the other directories? I found out that SugarSync will actually let you pick multiple directories to sync. So, I have my snes rom save game folder set to sync - then on my pc or tablet, I can pick up from the save state I was on. This is also cool for any other apps that create a folder you'd want to sync - you can even set SugarSync to backup the TiBu folder!

They also just released an update to their app which will automagically upload videos. They already had the auto upload photos function.

Anyway, I don't know if rootz allows us to post referral links or not but here's mine:
https://www.sugarsync.com/referral?rf=ef6ha2dogrha7

I read through the rules and searched for affiliate and referral but couldn't find anything saying it wasn't ok. If it's not, feel free to remove the link.

Cool thing about SugarSync vs Dropbox is they give you 500Mb free per referral and 5Gb free to start.

Here's the market link:
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sharpcast.sugarsync

For installing via phone: 
market://details?id=com.sharpcast.sugarsync

Hope this helps you guys in the future.. for file recovery, check out recuva:
http://www.piriform.com/recuva


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Been there done that. My phone decided randomly to display SD card errors even though all my files were seen by my PC. I had 1 file go bad that caused the phone to think the SD was corrupt. Saved what I could and formatted and it happened again a few weeks later. Replaced the SD card and was good to go after that.


----------



## illsaveyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I apprrciate everyone's advice on trying to recover everything. But it won't work. The files are all there but they are all saying 0kb. There just corrupt. I never backup my photos with titanium or anything for that matter so somehow my sd card must have corrupted qnd turned everything to 0kb size. Pretty depressing but o well. Lesson learned. Just backup everything to my cloud from now on. Thanks guys


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Ubuntu One is also a good instant upload option. You get 5GBs of free storage. I also decided to do the build.prop thing and got the free 50GBs on Box.net when they were running the LG deal. Pretty sweet.


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

maybe you should stop flashing roms all the time, not much changes between many of them, find one that works and use it.

or, no offense, use your brain and backup your phone data onto a pc as well. never trust a thumb drive or memory card for long term storage


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

My SD card died on me a month or so ago. All my files were there, but it would not let me write anything new to it. I scanned it and could find no errors, it was just stuck in a frozen state. Ordered a new one and have been good since


----------

